# is it worth it?



## Haya.H (Jun 22, 2012)

Canon is offering any dslr to be traded in + 420USD to get a canon 60D. I did some research and the difference i feel is slight.. I currently have the T1i, should i just go for the 7D instead?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 22, 2012)

_Any_ DSLR?  Hell, even any _Canon DSLR_, and they could lose a lot of money on that deal...


I still have a 350D.  That, plus $420 still comes in way under the cost of a 60D.


----------



## toughsamurai (Jun 22, 2012)

If you really want to jump up, prefer 7D rather than 60D.


----------



## Haya.H (Jun 22, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> _Any_ DSLR?  Hell, even any _Canon DSLR_, and they could lose a lot of money on that deal...
> 
> 
> I still have a 350D.  That, plus $420 still comes in way under the cost of a 60D.



ANY Dslr... doesnt even have to be Canon. Crazy huh? still debating. dont know if i should.


----------



## Haya.H (Jun 22, 2012)

toughsamurai said:


> If you really want to jump up, prefer 7D rather than 60D.



yeah im thinking that would be the smarter thing to do.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes. Crazy.

Are you 100% sure this is legit?  No hidden fine print or anything like that?


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 22, 2012)

Are you getting this from the Canon Loyalty program?  They don't actually publish their offers (you have to call them and they'll tell you what the current offers are -- and they change all the time.)  I checked Canon's promotions website and it doesn't mention anything about this ... but then I know they never list the offers in the loyalty program.


----------



## morganza (Jun 22, 2012)

From what i've read, people have found pretty good deals on Amazon and such places, check that out if you want.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 22, 2012)

any dslr +420 bucks?

Sounds like a good way of never seeing that dslr and 420 bucks ever again.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 22, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> any dslr +420 bucks?
> 
> Sounds like a good way of never seeing that dslr and 420 bucks ever again.


If it were just some random internet deal, I would agree.  I trust Canon more than that though.  If they say that's the deal, I would trust them...


----------



## Haya.H (Jun 22, 2012)

lol! see i thought that too... But this is an ad in the news paper. So I dont know, im gonna look into it. 

But regardless... do you think thats a good trade? T1i+$420=60D?


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 23, 2012)

Find out about the deal and who is really offering it first.  If it's not legit, then it doesn't really matter.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 23, 2012)

Exactly where are you finding this deal offered by Canon?  They publish a page which normally lists all their public promotions and I don't see this deal listed.  

That's why I asked if it was being offered through the Canon loyalty program.  The loyalty program is typically a "trade up a Canon body" for a specific new or refurbished body (yes, sometimes the new camera you get is actually a refurb.) 

They list their current promotions on this page:  Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office  (except for "loyalty program" which is never published publicly.)


----------

